# new tower for granddaughter



## cookiemonster (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi I just found out my granddaughter uses a desktop in her class at school she is coming up for 5 and I would like to build her a tower I already have a power supply Corsair 750 and a 19" monitor so really I am looking for a motherboard preferably Gigabyte a processor either Intel or AMD, I was thinking 4gb ram, a 500gb hard drive and onboard  graphics a cheap keyboard and mouse it will probably get a bit abuse. oh and a tower, processor doesn't need to be all that powerfull I was thinking something about an intel i3 or the equivalent AMD I don't know anything about AMD or APU or much to do with AMD but I am looking for something that I can upgrade when the time comes, please help with ideas.

P.S. ebuyer or scan preferably.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2015)

Make her build it. With your help obviously.

They love it, my nephew does anyway.


----------



## GeForce Junky (Feb 25, 2015)

What about this:

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/cwbtqs

In this case/psu combo (not on partpicker)

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/powe...ck-aluminium-chassis-with-120w-psu-vesa-ready

You may need to borrow an older 1150 processor from somewhere though if the mobo bios needs updating to run the 4160. I built something very similar recently and it is beautiful for general use. The one I built I used a large aftermarket fanless cooler (sticking out a hole cut in the case) for totally silent build.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I just found out my granddaughter uses a desktop in her class at school she is coming up for 5 and I would like to build her a tower I already have a power supply Corsair 750 and a 19" monitor so really I am looking for a motherboard preferably Gigabyte a processor either Intel or AMD, I was thinking 4gb ram, a 500gb hard drive and onboard  graphics a cheap keyboard and mouse it will probably get a bit abuse. oh and a tower, processor doesn't need to be all that powerfull I was thinking something about an intel i3 or the equivalent AMD I don't know anything about AMD or APU or much to do with AMD but I am looking for something that I can upgrade when the time comes, please help with ideas while the Intel has better CPU performance
> 
> P.S. ebuyer or scan preferably.


What is your budget? Are you open to overclocking? Do you have any idea how much space you are gonna need? Because as @GeForce Junky has in his build and SSD will make the whole system snappier. Buying new 500GB hdd at this point is pointless as 1TB can be had for few quids more. Also what is the main use of the pc? A good review covering both AMD A10 and i3 can be found here. As you can see the AMD is much better in gaming and can be overclocked.

I personally would go for this build (maybe substitute SSD for HDD or have both and add better cooler) :

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD A10-7700K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  (£92.12 @ Ebuyer)
*Motherboard:* Asus A88XM-Plus Micro ATX FM2+ Motherboard  (£53.99 @ Dabs)
*Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory  (£50.90 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Storage:* Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  (£40.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Zalman Z3 Plus ATX Mid Tower Case  (£26.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £264.00
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-25 12:29 GMT+0000_

I know you said you prefer gigabyte and buying from ebuyer or scan but these components where cheaper elsewhere and this motherboard is the cheapest board that is also good for overclocking. Furthermore that ram would unleash the integrated gpu in it's full glory. You can add a cooler or overclock with stock and monitor the temperatures. Check out the review and you will see that overclocking + high speed ram makes the amd apu quite capable.  If you dont plan to upgrade in the next 2-3 years this is the system I would go for and should be more than enough for gaming at 720p (i assume that's the resolution since you mentioned 19" screen).

Another option is this:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core Processor  (£89.99 @ Novatech)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  (£62.36 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory  (£50.90 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Storage:* Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  (£40.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Zalman Z3 Plus ATX Mid Tower Case  (£26.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £270.24
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-25 12:42 GMT+0000_

Having a z97 board would allow you to put an i5 / i7 later on and even overclock if you plan in the future. But once again if you don't plan to upgrade this pc anytime soon I would go for the AMD build


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi the system would be used for small games and homework and generally stuff she does at school ie www.busythings.co.uk I like the idea of a ssd I never thought about that. my buget is around £200- £250 I am not sure about a micro mobo, the other thing I was going to go for windows 7 32bit.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi the system would be used for small games and homework and generally stuff she does at school ie www.busythings.co.uk I like the idea of a ssd I never thought about that. my buget is around £200- £250 I am not sure about a micro mobo, the other thing I was going to go for windows 7 32bit.


Any reason why you would like to go for 32 bit windows? You can use the same key for 32 and 64 bit interchangeably as long as it's the same edition. Also do you have any old hard disk laying around? Since 128GB SSD can fill up quickly but with an extra 250+GB hdd  for movies / games it would be an awesome pc. Finally what's the problem with mATX boards? You can show around and find a nice, small mATX case as well if you want. However if you are absolutely against mATX you can get this board for few quids more:

http://www.cclonline.com/product/12...33/?siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-sBeJa4AlwsE_DXRTmunnjg


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2015)

You will find a perfectly suitable 2nd user fully working pc on ebay for less than £100.00. 
Post the specs of what you find on here, then bid after getting some advice here.
A 10 yr old pc will suffice for a 5 year old.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You will find a perfectly suitable 2nd user fully working pc on ebay for less than £100.00.
> Post the specs of what you find on here, then bid after getting some advice here.
> A 10 yr old pc will suffice for a 5 year old.


But where is the joy in building a new PC then?  Joking aside while I don't know the 2nd hand market in UK i can imagine that this is true


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> But where is the joy in building a new PC then?  Joking aside while I don't know the 2nd hand market in UK i can imagine that this is true



i agree entirely...i build and encourage others, especially youngsters.
the fella i built the last one for asked me to strip it and rebuild it with his daughters...............that was the condition he set them.......you want it, you build it. His girls are 8 and 10.    

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shuttle-X...745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d2e3f37a9


an example, i dont know the vendor i will watch it and post what it sells for


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

Quick look on ebay, I would go for this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fast-Ston...892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234ba5fd7c

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Compaq...084?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20f72c77d4


+ a low profile GT 730 DDR5 like this:

http://www.cclonline.com/product/17...19/?siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-VMDOCNtU3o0RfON1ynJljw


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks CAPSLOCKSTUCK  I know what you mean about ebay but I would like to build one for her or let her help and I want to future proof it so it can be upgraded a little bit at a time,  yes krusha03 I do have some sata hard drives about,


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i agree entirely...i build and encourage others, especially youngsters.
> the fella i built the last one for asked me to strip it and rebuild it with his daughters...............that was the condition he set them.......you want it, you build it. His girls are 8 and 10.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shuttle-X...745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d2e3f37a9
> ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2015)

Just for info


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi krusha03  I quite like the sound of this one  *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core Processor (£89.99 @ Novatech)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£62.36 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory (£50.90 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Storage:* Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£40.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Zalman Z3 Plus ATX Mid Tower Case (£26.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £270.24
as you said I could put an ssd in, does this one have on board graphics or should I add the graphics card in

http://www.cclonline.com/product/17...19/?siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-VMDOCNtU3o0RfON1ynJljw


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi krusha03  I quite like the sound of this one  *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core Processor (£89.99 @ Novatech)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£62.36 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory (£50.90 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> *Storage:* Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£40.00 @ Amazon UK)
> ...




It has a onboard graphic card thou the one on the AMD APU is significantly better. Did you read the review article i linked earlier?

 If you are set on intel then use that build just get an X110 or SSD370 instead of the hard drive and put an old hdd in. Do you have a old gpu also laying around? That 730 GT I linked is a cheap low profile card and would be good for one of those slim tower cases that i linked from ebay since the first generation igp was really bad. If you go for a normal tower you can get a better card 2nd hand or just run it with the igp for the time being until you can afford something better


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 25, 2015)

The other reason I like the intel is if I decide to upgrade my processor I can give her my i5 or motherboard.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> The other reason I like the intel is if I decide to upgrade my processor I can give her my i5 or motherboard.



As i said if you want to upgrade the system later on then intel would be better. Also if you want something more potent then you can go for something like this used 550 ti. The integrated HD 4400 would be inbetween the 6450 and 430 in the graph below

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-GeFo...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cf3931770


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 25, 2015)

Last of all will the Intel system run windows 7 64bit.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Last of all will the Intel system run windows 7 64bit.


If you have more than 3GB ram it's a must and with these new cpus 64 bit runs better than 32 bit


----------



## Iceni (Feb 26, 2015)

If she is using computers at school have a word with them about software.

They might not be using windows 7. It could be XP, or Win 8. You want the OSes to match what the school is using.


http://www.novatech.co.uk/barebonebundles/view/bb-64004h.html

Just add a cheap hard drive and swap onto your own PSU.

I use Novatech and Overclockers for most of my parts. Novatech have free delivery on everything over £50 so that factors well to the slightly higher prices compared to scan. The real reason I use both companies is they both have stunning customer service. And you can get hold of novatech online without having to call them up, There's an office hours manned chat system built into the website that they actually use, and the staff are really good on there. Both companies offer stunning delivery, The Novatech free service is normally a 48 hour delivery.

Remember your going to need some speakers as well. Most kids will want to hear whats going on.

For the CD drive if you don't have one kicking about get a USB one. It'll help stop those accidents with sweets on the tray and sticky fingers. You can pop the drive out of reach on a USB extension.

A second component build might look more like this.

£208.90

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...ocket1150/h81chipsetmicroatx/ga-h81m-s2h.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/processors/intelceleronandpentium/bx80646g3220.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...dr3memory/ddr3pc3-128001600mhz/ram-16004.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/avp-ev33w.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/harddrives-internal/2.5inchharddrive/st500lt012.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/opticaldrives/satadvdwriters/ihas124-14.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/peripherals/keyboards/keyboardmousebundles/dth-250.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/peripherals/speakers/980-000513.html

It's got keys and speakers as well. For the GPU have a look on Ebay for HD6950's. The current BIN price is about £60.

I picked out that case because it's white and a bit more girly, and it's also a cube so it will be harder to knock over when she's having a mad half hour


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi thanks for all the great help and advice from all with my granddaughters tower, but I think I will be going for krusha03 system.

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core Processor (£89.99 @ Novatech)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£62.36 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory (£50.90 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Storage:* Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£40.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Zalman Z3 Plus ATX Mid Tower Case (£26.99 @ Amazon UK)
I will let you know how things go.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi thanks for all the great help and advice from all with my granddaughters tower, but I think I will be going for krusha03 system.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core Processor (£89.99 @ Novatech)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£62.36 @ Scan.co.uk)
> ...


It's a good system just as we talked earlier if you have HDDs laying around buy a 128GB SSD instead. And i hope you and your granddaughter will have lot's of fun building that tower


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2015)

+1.
Keep us updated. Cant believe im jealous of a 5 r old.
Nice build @krusha youve done it again.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> +1.
> Keep us updated. Cant believe im jealous of a 5 r old.
> Nice build @krusha youve done it again.


Ha man you have no idea. Every time i am making one of these builds I am happy like I am gonna buy it for myself.  But then I look at my bank account and the prices here and reality hits me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2015)

I know what you mean................check my specs against the one that little girl will grow up with !!!!

Hope she finds an interest early on in life.  A little bit of inspiration at an early age is a good thing. And to build it with her Gramps will be ace.

Goodluck to both of them.


----------



## Iceni (Feb 27, 2015)

It's going to be a fantastic build for her.

Are you going to let her have games as well. I'm not even sure what PC games are available for a 5yo! perhaps GOG have Theme hospital, and Themepark. 


http://www.gog.com/game/theme_hospital

http://www.gog.com/game/rollercoaster_tycoon_deluxe

http://www.gog.com/game/worms_united

http://www.gog.com/game/superfrog

http://www.gog.com/game/earthworm_jim_3d

http://www.gog.com/game/lego_harry_potter_years_57

http://www.gog.com/game/lego_batman_the_videogame


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2015)

Educational games only....for as long as possible.
The best documentaries Gramps can find.
And....UK music from the 80's

Should turn out ok then.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 27, 2015)

It's really just for the same programs and stuff she is using at school and films and whatever I can find.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah that child is gonna get spoiled by the speed of an ssd. I remember the first time I put one in my laptop it's like a whole new world opened up to me. Today if the desktop doesn't become responsive in 20 sec I am getting annoyed and curse at the pc


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2015)

old slow hdd still loads W7 quickly


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> old slow hdd still loads W7 quickly
> 
> View attachment 63002


There is a difference between loading windows and desktop being responsive  What does boot racer say for you

PS. Sorry for the of-topic


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2015)

i have never heard of boot racer so i just tried it



 

windows loads reasonably quick.........internut takes ages.  interesting, thanks for the boot racer tip. I shall now go and play with all my start up settings, thanks @krusha03


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 27, 2015)

This is what I got.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone fancy a different thread ?


done.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi sorry to keep on but I was thinking as I have an
Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache Retail Processor
and I was going to put an i3 into my granddaughters could I kill two birds with one stone and  put my i5 into my granddaughters rig and give myself an upgrade to an
http://www.ebuyer.com/645546-intel-...1150-8mb-l3-cache-retail-boxed-bx80646i74790k 
are these the same.
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/inte...gt-s-dmi-12ghz-gpu-40x-ratio-84w-retail-c0-st 
and would I notice any difference.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi with your help so far my granddaughters system is

Zalman Z3 Plus ATX/M-ATX Tower Case - Black
Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 Intel Z97, S1150
Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache
Arctic Cooling Freezer I11 Compact Performance Cpu Cooler
Kingston HyperX Savage Red 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit
Asus R7250-1GD5 graphics card
Liteon Ihas324 24x Dvd±rw (dual ±r)/ram Sata Drive
Windows 7 Home Premium w/SP1 64bit
Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 Black - USB
Kensington Mouse-in-a-Box - optical - wired - USB - black
Xenta 2.1 Speaker System

I was going to put my spare Corsair TX750W PSU in but I think it is a bit overkill plus its not semi modular or modular so the would be a lot of long spare cables so I was thinking of getting her a new PSU

http://www.ebuyer.com/429986-corsair-cxm-500w-semi-modular-80-bronze-power-supply-cp-9020059-uk 

http://www.ebuyer.com/429886-corsair-cxm-430w-semi-modular-80-bronze-power-supply-cp-9020058-uk

what do you think of this one I know it's ebuyer but not being mean I get free postage.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome I hope she gets really happy.
my friend built her daughter a pc recently and she got really happy


----------



## st2000 (Mar 8, 2015)

sorry for offtopic, but can anyone explain me why people buy i5 4690K with videocard such as r7 250?
isnt it an overkill for this card? may be check for i3?or she(nephew) uses some engineer stuff that needs OCed intel CPU with high performnce per core?
srsly, i dont even understand why you choose z97 instead of z87(m2 ssd support?kidding me?)
just want to know why, cause i cant explain to myself why it's realy needed.

but overall great build
PS as an owner of zalman case and being a sound silent maniac, can advice to replace stock coolers(zalman coolers cracking even on low rpm)


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 8, 2015)

the i5 was mine I upgraded to an i7 haswell so why buy an i3 when you can future proof it with an i5 that was lying around, the build was originally going to be an i3 but I thought I might as well kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 8, 2015)

also can advice to look at microsoft kits(keyboard + mouse)
i used Wireless Desktop 800 and it's realy awesome(expt missing "sound off" button), now using wireless kit 3000 and will never buy smthg not from microsoft

PS and whats about internet connection?will it be cable or wi fi PCI/usb card?


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 8, 2015)

thanks just got the  basic just now no doubt It will be dropped a few times and need replacing, as for the internet I was just going to use a wifi dongle or a wifi card as it will only be me that connects as she is far to young to use the internet.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi with your help so far my granddaughters system is
> 
> Zalman Z3 Plus ATX/M-ATX Tower Case - Black
> Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 Intel Z97, S1150
> ...



That's a nice build but did you remember to put a HDD or SSD in? 

I am using the corsair CX500m and its running great with my system even when overclocked. However if you already have a PSU and no use for it, the case should provide enough space in therms of cable management to hide the extra cables on the back side or behind the HDD cage so instead of spending 60 quids for PSU that you have spend it for a SSD you dont have  That gpu did you buy it new or you had it laying around. It should provide sufficient performance, it's like a GT 640 in the graph i linked to you previously. But if you haven't bought it yet and you are open to getting a 2nd hand gpu maybe go for that if it's cheaper.

In conclusion I am jealous of a 5yr old girl new PC


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank krusha03 the graphics card I got it from the place you suggested and if I were to get a smaller PSU would any of the two I suggested do.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Thank krusha03 the graphics card I got it from the place you suggested and if I were to get a smaller PSU would any of the two I suggested do.


I dont remember what website i recommended for the vga  For the PSU currently any would do but if you where to upgrade to a gaming graphic card then the 500W has 2xPCI-E connectors.  You can get it also from amazon for cheaper including shipping from amazon: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00ALK1GFC/?tag=tec053-21

Edit: And as always amazon uk links dont work properly. Just change the _ to . in the co_uk


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 8, 2015)

The website was cclonline it was about £44 and I will take a look at amazon, cheers


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi I used my old Corsair 750 PSU rather than buy one like you suggested  plugged everything in and turned it one and it booted into windows, I put in the drivers then the usual programs i.e. avast internet security, malwarebytes and then connected it to the internet set web page and then started to download windows updates I think the first is about 750mb installed that then rebooted and went for my tea when I returned everything had shut down and wouldn't start up again I changed the fuse in the plug but the only thing that shows anything is the keyboard it lights up but nothing else works power is going to the pc as the keyboard is usb, there was no smell of burning or anything that might suggest a short, help, help.

Zalman Z3 Plus ATX/M-ATX Tower Case - Black
Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 Intel Z97, S1150
Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache
Arctic Cooling Freezer I11 Compact Performance Cpu Cooler
Kingston HyperX Savage Red 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit
Asus R7250-1GD5 graphics card
Liteon Ihas324 24x Dvd±rw (dual ±r)/ram Sata Drive
Windows 7 Home Premium w/SP1 64bit
Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 Black - USB
Kensington Mouse-in-a-Box - optical - wired - USB - black
Xenta 2.1 Speaker System


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I used my old Corsair 750 PSU rather than buy one like you suggested  plugged everything in and turned it one and it booted into windows, I put in the drivers then the usual programs i.e. avast internet security, malwarebytes and then connected it to the internet set web page and then started to download windows updates I think the first is about 750mb installed that then rebooted and went for my tea when I returned everything had shut down and wouldn't start up again I changed the fuse in the plug but the only thing that shows anything is the keyboard it lights up but nothing else works power is going to the pc as the keyboard is usb, there was no smell of burning or anything that might suggest a short, help, help.
> 
> Zalman Z3 Plus ATX/M-ATX Tower Case - Black
> Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 Intel Z97, S1150
> ...


Which fuse did you change? And are there any beeping sounds? You will have to debug components 1 by 1. Disconect all peripherials and try turning it on with just cpu, gpu, ram and screen conected. If that doesn't work first try to turn on the pc with your own psu and using mutlimeter check the voltages of the corsair. If those look fine try the corsair on your own PC. Next would be to test the cpu, gpu and ram on your board. If those work could be the motherboard


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 10, 2015)

Cheers krusha03 I will give it a go tmoz as head is on a downer now, I hope it's the PSU are you willing to make a guess.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Was everything fastened in the case? Hope nothing got shorted. The thing is if it's the psu it can take down stuff with it but let's hope things are gonna be alright


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes it was all working that's the annoying thing but why does the keyboard fully light up.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe it's one of those USB powered ports that are always on? no idea to be honest


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi I have tried everything that was mentioned even tried onboard graphics but still nothing, so I am in the middle of removing my power supply to try that.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 11, 2015)

Tried our power in granddaughters tower and nothing happened tried granddaughters power supply in ours and it started up , what now that just leaves the processor and the mono.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 11, 2015)

Did you confirm that the gpu or ram from your granddauther pc work correctly? if yes unfortunately that means that either the motherboard or cpu are broken. To be on the safe side I would test the cpu on your own board but not the other way around as to avoid the motherboard damaging your new i7. Is the i5 still under warranty?


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi I tried two sticks of my ram in my granddaughters and nothing,when i get my power supply back in I will try them.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 11, 2015)

check 24pin slot on mobo, both mobos that i had(or both PSUs) had strange reaction if it's not fully conected(looks like fully connected, but i should push a little more): LEDs on mobo and fans on, but working only ~5 sec. then restart and same thing(i thought cpu or ram problem)


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi checked both 24pins and tried granddaughters ram and graphics card in mine and it worked okay, I think I have had enough for today, don't know what to do about the processors the i7 mine and the granddaughters motherboard came from Scan and I paid for the extra 28 day accident cover the i5 isn't so it would be better if I tried my i7 in the granddaughters motherboard as they have both got the 28 day accident cover.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 11, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi checked both 24pins and tried granddaughters ram and graphics card in mine and it worked okay, I think I have had enough for today, don't know what to do about the processors the i7 mine and the granddaughters motherboard came from Scan and I paid for the extra 28 day accident cover the i5 isn't so it would be better if I tried my i7 in the granddaughters motherboard as they have both got the 28 day accident cover.



AFAK the accident thing is if you did something that is your fault (spilled water on the PC). This should be covered by the normal warranty. Plus normally if something happens to new hardware withing the first 30 days you should get it exchanged to new part for free and no need to send it and wait for repairs. Check the EU laws and the local consumer protection agency if scan is making problems but i think they are a reputable company and will make the exchange no problem


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 11, 2015)

I will try the i7 in my granddaughters system tomorrow and see what happens as I know the processor works .


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi good news and bad first the good news, I tried my granddaughters i5in my tower and when I turned it on it started and stopped just repeating that so I am thinking there must be something wrong with the processor. So I thought I will put the i7 chip back into my system but and I know it was wrong but I thought I will put the i7 into my granddaughters as I thought it was the i5 processor that was at fault but her system with the i7 in it wouldn't start, so I thought it must be her motherboard as well that is Brocken. So now the bad news when I put the i7 back into my system it starts up and then reboots and repeats the starting and stopping. If you manage to follow this by the time you do I will be in tears.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 12, 2015)

Well I recommended against it but I told you so it's not helpful  luckily both the i7 and the motherboard are under warranty so that should be easily fixed excluding the downtime without a rig. What I would be worried is if that i5 is not under warranty. Maybe it's worthwhile checking if a broken motherboard destroying other components warrant a change for those other components as well.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Was Windows already installed on the hard drive when you put the system together?
From reading your description, you booted the system and it was working prior to drivers and updates.


cookiemonster said:


> So now the bad news when I put the i7 back into my system it starts up and then reboots and repeats the starting and stopping. If you manage to follow this by the time you do I will be in tears.


You may have to clear the CMOS for your system to work properly again.
Remove the CMOS battery after powering off and discharging all power from the system.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi it was a new hard drive and it was when I had installed the first group of updates and it was when I restarted it happened then but I wasn't in the room. The other news is I phoned scan and from what I understand the motherboard and the i7 are getting replaced and they suggested that I get my motherboard checked by Gigabyte as I had problems with bent pins as there might be a weakness.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi just to keep you posted I heard back from Scan today and the i7 processor is okay but the motherboard is faulty according to them it is not posting, so they have sent a replacement motherboard and I should receive them tomorrow, so the bad news is my motherboard must have a problem but I have been in touch with Gigabyte and they requested pictures of the pins (which they previously repaired) so I am just waiting to hear from them, as my motherboard was only bought last October.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

So what you are saying by moving the cpus the socket got damaged again?  also good to hear that the i7 is okay. That means the old i5 should be also


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 25, 2015)

it looks like it, the person from Scan (where I never bought it ) said once they sort the pins there is always a weakness there they just straighten them not replace them, so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Iceni (Mar 25, 2015)

Jeez you been having a bad few days! hope all this blows over and everything is running again for you soon!


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 26, 2015)

Gigabyte want me to return my motherboard for repair and also to send the i7 processor with it, so that's more bubble wrap and parcel tape.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Gigabyte want me to return my motherboard for repair and also to send the i7 processor with it, so that's more bubble wrap and parcel tape.


I would sent them your i5 instead of i7 because if they conclude that the motherboard has damaged the cpu as well and decide to change it, your i7 is under warranty your i5 is not


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi krusha03, I see where you are coming from the only problem with that is I told them that the i7 didn't work in my motherboard mind I tried the i5 and it didn't work either so as you said I will send the i5.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi after a run of bad luck my grand daughters system is up and running here it is:
Zalman Z3 Plus ATX/M-ATX Tower Case - Black
Intel Core i5 4690 3.50GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache Retail Boxed Processor
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 3 Heatpipes/1x92mm Fan CPU Air Cooler
Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H, Intel Z97, Socket 1150, Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Savage Red 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit
Asus R7250-1GD5 graphics card
Coolermaster VS-Series 550W Semi Modular 80+ Gold Power Supply
Liteon Ihas324 24x Dvd±rw (dual ±r)/ram Sata Drive
Windows 7 Home Premium w/SP1 64bit
Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 Black - USB
Kensington Mouse-in-a-Box - optical - wired - USB - black
Xenta 2.1 Speaker System
a bit more costly than I intended but she is worth it.

regards and thanks to all for advice, help and great patience.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 23, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi after a run of bad luck my grand daughters system is up and running here it is:
> Zalman Z3 Plus ATX/M-ATX Tower Case - Black
> Intel Core i5 4690 3.50GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache Retail Boxed Processor
> Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 3 Heatpipes/1x92mm Fan CPU Air Cooler
> ...


Nice to hear that you finally solved everything. What happened with the cpu and motherboard that got damaged?


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi the CPU was okay and after the second failed motherboard I asked Scan that if they gave me a refund on the failed mobo that I would buy a more expensive one and they agreed.


----------

